# Turkey Baster Siphon Starter, no assembly required



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Today's entry in the "why didn't I think of that years ago" file.

1. Stick the end of the tubing into the water
2. Squeeze the bulb of the baster
3. Stick the tip of the baster into the dry end of the tubing, holding it tight.
4. Release the baster bulb to draw water up and into the tubing
5. Quickly withdraw the baster from the tubing and let the water flow.

The baster I have has enough oomph to lift the water up and over about 6cm. Enough to start draining the tank into a bucket using 1cm vinyl tubing.


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

works like a charm thank you so much, no more nasty water in my mouth


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I use to have a siphon with a rubber ball at the end, that did just this; It was very old. Haven't seen one since, wonder if it was custom made, as it was a hand me down


----------

